
A Walk In The Cloud: My First Day With Google’s Chrome OS - obilgic
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/10/chrome-os-review/
======
jacquesm
Judging by the comments on that thread I think that it was a pretty safe bet
when google scrapped Wave that people were going to be more skeptical of
google announcements in the future.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1575928>

Of course, free hardware is never bad, I wonder how long it will be before
some enterprising character figures out a way to put UNR on it, I've heard
Chrome-OS be described as a scaled down Ubuntu so this should not be all that
hard.

------
riprock
I applied for the chrome netbook the other day through the pilot website and I
was surprised there was no "landing page" after you hit submit saying "thank
you for applying, etc." It just posted to the same page with no error
messages, no nothing. Was it like that for everyone or did my application not
go through? Just kinda concerned because there's no confirmation of any kind.

~~~
LordLandon
There is a thanks-for-applying page; apparently, that's botched up error
handling - that text box needs to have < 140 chars.

~~~
riprock
edit: You're right there is a landing page.

